#kubuntu-se 2011-06-27
<bittin_> bah, jag som tänkte åka långt åt helvete och ligga så mår tjejen dåligt och har inte lust 
<x_link> Hahaha
<x_link> Denna bittin_ alltså...hur fasiken mår han egentligen.
<x_link> 21:55 < bittin_> bah, jag som tänkte åka långt åt helvete och  ligga så mår tjejen dåligt och har inte lust 
#kubuntu-se 2011-07-01
<x_link> Philip5: Där?
<x_link> Philip5: Gick runt och provade på lite olika Android-lurar idag. Måste nog säga att Sensation är den som är känsligast/bäst touch....kändes det som när jag provade sådär snabbt i butiken.
<Philip5> jo det den är najs
<x_link> Men en sak jag inte förstår är att när jag tryckte på ikonen som gör att man får upp alla installerade program etc, när jag scrollar neråt med fingret och sedan släpper så hoppar den till?
<x_link> Vad handlar det om egentligen?
<x_link> Tänkte att det kanske var en bugg eller något fel på just den telefonen, så provade de andra Android med....var exakt samma sak med dem.
<Philip5> vet inte vad du menar
<x_link> När jag scroller neråt och släpper fingret så hoppar "scrollningen" till.
<x_link> Fasiklen att jag inte fimlade det.
<Philip5> det kommer snart en update som som ska ha optimerat en del och tydligen optimerat sense 3.0 också
<Philip5> har läst om att folk upplever sense 3.0 som laggigt men jag har ju kört hero innan och tycker det är hur snabbt som helst
<Philip5> det har läckt en utvecklarversion av updaten men jag tror jag väntar lite till på den riktiga
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Störde mig som fan på det där med att touchen (raden man scrollen) hoppade till när man scrollade i programlistan.
<x_link> Sen så kände jag skillnad på materialet på displayen på Sensation och de andra Desire-modellerna.
<x_link> På min Desire tyckte jag tex att fingret fastnade till/fast lite för mycket på själva displayen, att den inte drogs så mjukt/enkelt då displayens material kändes för mjuk/"plastig"
<x_link> Fast med Sensation så är det en hel del bättre, skönare material på displayen tycker jag, fingret gled mycket bättre.
<Philip5> det är nog gorillaglaset som känns så
<x_link> Okej, tyckte att det var mycket bra gjort.
<Philip5> jag är helnöjd med min
<x_link> Philip5: Hur/vad tycker du om mobilen nu när du haft den ett tag då?
<x_link> Du svarade innan jag ställde frågan...nice =)
<x_link> Philip5: Jag ville pilla lite på Samsung Galaxy II också, men fanns inte i butikerna.
<Philip5> bara att hoppas att vissa appar hänger med och anpassar dem för högre upplösningar så man inte får sorgkanter runt själva apparna för de inte har gränssnitt som passar riktigt
<x_link> Just ja, fasiken vad Telenor har designat om sina lokaler nu.
<x_link> Jäkligt fräscht och nice måste jag säga.
<Philip5> aha
<x_link> Philip5: Jag har supersvårt för att bestämma mig angående vilken lur jag ska välja.
<Philip5> för mig var utseendet på luren och sense avgörande
<x_link> Ja alltså jag gillar också Sense mer.
<x_link> Gillar inte stock-android alls.
<x_link> Men jag är så...när jag vänjer mig vid något så har jag väldigt svårt för att byta.
<x_link> Innan älskade jag verkligen min Android-lur, tyckte det var så ball när man väl satt och funderade på hur grymt vissa saker var.
<x_link> Blev lite knäckt faktistk över att jag var tvungen att köra med en iPhone 3Gs som jag tog av min ena bror.
<x_link> Men nu har jag ju kört denna ett tag och den är jäkligt nice på sitt sätt.
<x_link> Gillar att hela temat inte är så mörkt/grått som Android, touchen är helt sick.
<x_link> Men ja, jag vet inte.
<x_link> Philip5: Kollade på en video där de hade Samsung Galaxy II och Sensation bredvid varandra etc. Där såg man faktiskt att Samsungens design var lite färgrikare etc än HTC:en, HTC:en var nästan lite mörk/grå.
<Philip5> design? menar du kontrasterna i skärmen?
<x_link> Kan inte så mycket om kontraster etc.
<x_link> Men tycker Samsungens GUI hade mer färger, etc
<x_link> Ska ut och hyra en film nu med polarna.
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-24
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tror du det är idag det händer?
<Philip5> att du blir ägare av sprillans nya triggers?!
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, fina bilder du har 
<maxjezy> tagit
<Philip5> maxjezy: trots att han har en äldre kamera än du :O
<maxjezy> jo, fast ja sa inte att de va bättre än mina bilder 
<maxjezy> de är inte lätt att genomföra
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> ah
<Flygisoft> Philip5: FÃ¥tt grejerna nu :D
<Flygisoft> Triggern fungerar nice men jag håller med att sättet att ändra TTL +/- var lite segt
<Flygisoft> Men inget direkt jag tror jag kommer störa mig på, när man väl lärt sig det så är det ju ganska enkelt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: coolt att du fick dem idag. vad tyckte du om kvalitetskänslan då?
<Philip5> nä sättet att ställa in blixtkompensation är ju inte det smidigaste. vore bättre om man bara kunde klicka + och - när man står i läge för den grupp och kanal man vill ändra
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tycker dom känns ganska okej ändå, lite plastiga men är långt ifrån vad jag sett andra produkter som är plastiga :P
<Flygisoft> Jo precis, det hade varit smidigare
<Philip5> mindre plastiga än din remote ;)
<Philip5> har du hunnit leka något med den och ditt paraply?
<Flygisoft> Haha oja
<Flygisoft> Lite snabbt bara
<Flygisoft> Fick ju mitt andra ND-filter idag med, så testade det lite
<maxjezy> vilken typ är det då?
<Philip5> du köpte ett graderat nd-filter men vad var det andra?
<maxjezy> gradient? variabelt?
<maxjezy> märke?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: generellt så tycker jag yn håller ganska bra kvalle på sina prylar om man ser till priset på dem
<Flygisoft> ett ND2 till ND400
<Flygisoft> Ja helt klart, tycker det är riktigt värt pengarna
<maxjezy> najsigt
<maxjezy> fader?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har svårt att förstå varför så få verkar sälja deras grejer utanför ebay och liknande. det finns ju märken som nissin och metz i butik som säljer 3e part så det borde ju gå
<maxjezy> nissin gör nudlar :)
<Flygisoft> Jo fader
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo man kan ju undra varför
<maxjezy> vad betalade du för det Flygisoft?
<maxjezy> och vilken milimeter?
<maxjezy> ser att ett 77 milimeter kostar 290 dollar
<Flygisoft> Jadu, tror det var ca 140kr, 62mm
<maxjezy> aha, det är nog en kopia  då
<maxjezy> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/758957-REG/Fader_Filters_HD_VND_77_77mm_HD_Variable_Neutral.html
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, blir det ett kryss i det vid när du drar på full mörker?
<Flygisoft> Tror jag inte
<maxjezy> man ser det inte på bilderna tror jag inte, lika väl
<maxjezy> lättare om man håller upp det mot ögat och tittar
<maxjezy> Philip5, ditt blev väl så?
<maxjezy> även de dyrare filtren verkar ge skev färg och kryss.
<maxjezy> färgen kan man ju alltid korrigera efteråt
<Flygisoft> Tror inte jag skulle köpa ett ND filter för 2k iaf
<Flygisoft> Visst är säkert bra kvalité men om man kollar mot 140-150kr så känns ju det mer värt
<maxjezy> näe, verkligen inte
<maxjezy> max 500
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<maxjezy> ser man till vad man får, så är det ju ingenting
<maxjezy> jämnfört med objektiv med typ 10 glas
<maxjezy> och mekanik
<maxjezy> och el
<Philip5> hehe, vadå? inte 2 tkr för ett filter?? :O
<Philip5> jag har ett filter för 1000 kr
<Flygisoft> Är ju mindre än 2k :D
<Philip5> halva :)
<maxjezy> jag hade betalat 3000 för ett x-ray filter
<Flygisoft> mm
<maxjezy> så man ser kvinnor nakna
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Vem hade inte det?
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> man kanske skulle börja sälja såna
<Flygisoft> Man kan få ganska nice effekt med ett ND och en blixt om man tar det ute
<maxjezy> tycker det blir nice och fota extremt blänkande ytor med mycket nd på 
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<maxjezy> blänkande metallytor typ
<Flygisoft> Har du inget att visa?
<maxjezy> man kan få bort all blänk, och det runt om blir typ mörkt 
<maxjezy> jo, jag har något på kameran
<maxjezy> ska importera det sen
<Flygisoft> Laddar du inte upp något på någon sida?
<maxjezy> ska nog ha en tumblr för det
<maxjezy> har inte så mycket bra bilder ännu :P
<Flygisoft> Fixa då
<Flygisoft> Ne men det kommer väl
<maxjezy> jo, man blir ju sugen på foto också när man ser hur duktiga vissa är
<Philip5> Flygisoft: maxjezy är mer för att pumpa in content i sin dammgrus-kanal på tuben
<Philip5> ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag funderar på att ladda ner all min youtube material
<maxjezy> och skippa tuben
<Flygisoft> Ja är väl så Philip5
<Philip5> bara sälja på netflix istället?
<maxjezy> kanske vimeo
<maxjezy> vimeo har ju blivit riktigt bra
<Philip5> blir väl på instagram nu när de börjat köra med video också
<Philip5> lägga på lite instagrameffekter
<Flygisoft> instagram är inte det typ för mobilen?
<maxjezy> instamatic
<maxjezy> är väl för folk som saknar analogt och dålig bildkvalitet.
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, ska du inte skaffa en tumblr?
<Flygisoft> Är det bra skit eller?
<maxjezy> tycker tumblr är bra 
<Flygisoft> Fixat ett konto nu, tittar runt lite där
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag tror jag har fått dynga på sensorn :/
<Philip5> usch
<Philip5> det är inte på objektivet då?
<Philip5> jobbigare att göra rent sensorn
<Flygisoft> Testade med båda objektiven, ser det med båda i liten apature
<Flygisoft> aperture*
<Philip5> ja då är det nog på sensorn
<Flygisoft> eller hur fan det nu stavas :D
<Flygisoft> Jo det känns ju som det
<maxjezy> men det borde väl även synas på fullt öppen?
<Flygisoft> Nej det gör ju inte det
<maxjezy> öppna och titta efter om det sitter en dyngklutt där
<Flygisoft> Har kollat ser inget
<maxjezy> det är inte på datorskärmen då?
<Flygisoft> haha :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Försökte blåsa med luft men blev då ingen skillnad
<Philip5> och du fällde upp spegeln antar jag
<Flygisoft> Nej
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> man vet aldrig :D
<Flygisoft> Kan man göra det och ha kameran avstängd?
<Philip5> har hört sådana som gjort rent spegeln och trodde det var sensorn
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> det är vad man gör
<Flygisoft> lol
<Philip5> du har antagligen den funktionen i menyn 
<Flygisoft> Så stänger man bara kameran sen då
<Flygisoft> För den drar väl åt sig damm om den är igång vad jag vet?
<Philip5> man sätter det i menyn vid rengöring. klickar för att ta en bild så stannar spegeln i uppläge och man stänger av. gör rent och sedan tar man en ny bild igen med den på och den fälls ned
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> ska testa då
<Philip5> kolla i manualen annars för rengöring
<Flygisoft> "Spegelås" står det
<Flygisoft> Spegellås*
<Philip5> testa att blåsa med blåsbälg eller något om det bara är damm. sak du använda vätska så använd inte vad som helst för då kan du få ränder på sensorn
<Philip5> det är inte mirror up du ska ha men det kanske heter mirror lock
<maxjezy> finns det inte rengörning (automatisk) 
<maxjezy> ?
<Flygisoft> Tänkte testa blåsa bara, har ingen vätska för något sånt
<Philip5> jo men det hjälper bara till viss del för det är att sensorn skakar till lite för att damm ska lossna
<Philip5> i min meny så heter det  "clean image sensor" i menyn under sektionen setup menu
<Flygisoft> Jo jag har en sån blåsbälg
<maxjezy> i menyn finns två val
<maxjezy> ett är att fälla upp sensorn
<maxjezy> och ett för att rengöra det
<maxjezy> sådär, nu rengjorde jag min
<Flygisoft> Får nog läsa i manuallen, så fort jag stänger kameran så åker spegeln ner igen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du inte en funktion också som hgeter "image dust  off ref photo"?
<Philip5> det har jag och då hjälper kameran till att leta smuts eller pixelfel
<Flygisoft> Har det på svenska men finns någon automatiskt rengöring ja, testat den
<Philip5> man ska då fota en vit ljusstark yta
<Flygisoft> Hmm, jadu
<Flygisoft> Referensbild för damm fanns här
<Philip5> maxjezy: idag på Halv åtta hos mig på tv4 så är de i övik... det är väl nästan dina hemtrakter!?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja men det är ju mer Flygisoft's hemtrakter.
<maxjezy> tror dock det är repris
<maxjezy> har för mig ja sett övik redan
<maxjezy> jag undrar om man slipper lite vignetting när man kör större ND filter än objektivet
<maxjezy> tv4 alltså, snåla jävlar
<maxjezy> var är nya solsidan?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Den där referensbilden är väl för för Nikons program på datorn?
<Flygisoft> så programmet vet vart det är damm
<Flygisoft> Caputre NX2 stor det i boken iaf
<maxjezy> Philip5, har nikon gjort flera 20 mm objektiv?
<maxjezy> åker och kikar på en 20 mm 2.8 imorgon
<Philip5> finns äldre modeller ur produktion av just 20mm men bara en D-variant i produktion
<Philip5> finns 16, 20,24 och 28 också
<Philip5> btw, bing och google translate är rätt värdelösa på finska verkar det som...
<maxjezy> bara det inte är 3.5 20 mm
<maxjezy> ska kolla på 135 och ett tilt shift också
<maxjezy> testa
<Philip5> f3.5an är väldigt gammal om du menar 20mm
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> den är jag inte lika intresserad av
<maxjezy> om det är f3.5
<maxjezy> han var osäker på det
<maxjezy> skulle komma in till fotostudion imorgon och kika och testa grejerna
<Philip5> är den begagnad?
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> tror inte 3,5an funkar med ens ljusmätning för dig
<maxjezy> vi får se, ska inte hoppas för mycket
<maxjezy> vad motsvarar 20 mm på en crop sensor?
<maxjezy> 35 mm?
<maxjezy> på en fx kamera är det 20, men vad är det på en dx
<Philip5> 1,5 x mm
<maxjezy> ah
<Philip5> fast optiska egenskaper är ju alltid de samma
<maxjezy> vänta så ska ja kalkylera
<Philip5> bara utsnittet som skiljer med 1,5
<maxjezy> så, 30
<Philip5> 1,6 på canons crop-kameror
<maxjezy> vad kostar tilt shift?
<Philip5> beror på vilken men de är dyra
<maxjezy> han sa inte vilken det va
<Philip5> samyang har precis kommit med en på 24 mm tror jag
<Philip5> den är billigare 
<maxjezy> han sa att han hade 20 mm och tilt shift och 135 mm
<maxjezy> alla va av äldre modell
<Philip5> vad var tilt shiften då? nikon har 3 modeller av den tror jag
<maxjezy> det sa han inte
<maxjezy> men ja va ju inte intresserad av det endå
<maxjezy> priset lär vara för mycket för mig iaf
<Philip5> inte omöjligt ;)
<Philip5> ny kostar 24 mm tilt shift 17 500 kr och de är utan AF
<Philip5> motsvarande från samyang kostar 9000 kr ny
<maxjezy> han kanske tänkte att han skulle få ett nyp av tjejen min
<maxjezy> jag skrev till honom via hennes facebook :P
<maxjezy> det var på facebookblocket jag eftersökte lite objektiv :)
<maxjezy> hennes nuna ser ju trevligare ut än min.
<maxjezy> tjejer brukar alltid få bättre priser av någon anledning
<Philip5> haha, snopen han kanske blir
<maxjezy> tipsa mig om gammalt avsnitt av halv otta hos mig
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-25
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur är det med mr trigger idag då? känner du dig som en ny människa? ;)
<maxjezy> webe Philip5
<Philip5> danke schön
<maxjezy> det var 2.8 20 mm
<maxjezy> och 45 mm 2.8 tilt shift
<maxjezy> funderar på att köpa båda
<maxjezy> focus var riktigt mjuk och fin på 20 mm
<Philip5> var det d-varianten av 20mm?
<Philip5> vad skulle han ha?
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-26
<maxjezy> då har man duschat båda tangentborden
<maxjezy> fasiken vad smidigt det gick att skruva bort och ta bort allt elektroniskt och bara diska det andra
<maxjezy> Philip5 http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/images1/20mm-f28-ais/D3S_7081-1200.jpg
<maxjezy> det är det objektivet
<maxjezy> vad tycker du man kan betala för ett sånt i bra skick
<Philip5> du vet att du inte får ens fokuskomfirmation eller exponeringsindikation med det objektivet på din kamera va?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> men det är ju ingenting som påverkar film?
<Philip5> antagligen inte med din kamera som du ändå använder exponering utifrån din lcd?
<Philip5> tror det är svårt att säga ett pris på en sådan. 500-1500 beroende på skick
<Philip5> den är nog rätt svår att sälja 
<maxjezy> enligt en shomme på nätet blir de bara värdefullare 
<maxjezy> men, ja tänkte ge 1000 
<Philip5> det dröjer nog innan de blir värdefullare eftersom de ändå är relativt vanliga
<maxjezy> han sa att de va värda 300 till 350 pund
<maxjezy> beroende på skick
<maxjezy> men får jag båda objektiven för 5 tusen och de är i bra skick är jag nog nöjd
<Philip5> tror man får svårt att hitta köpare till det priset
<maxjezy> fick erbjudande på en samyang 8 mm för 2000
<Philip5> däremot så ligger nog d-modellen av det objektivet på runt det priset
<maxjezy> aha, han kanske kollat fel när han tittat på prisuppgifter
<maxjezy> tror iaf jag satsar på nikon 20 mm före samyang 8 mm
<maxjezy> focusen va riktigt skön på nikon
<maxjezy> och tung som en sten var den
<Philip5> det är den nog
<Philip5> ja de är ju i metall
<Philip5> men ganska mjuka i kanterna av bilden och har en hel del CA och purple fringing
<maxjezy> han hade ju typ ett glasskåp med säkert 100 objektiv i
<Philip5> var det second hand butik eller?
<maxjezy> nej, foto attelje
<Philip5> ok
<maxjezy> någon gammal fotograf här i sundsvall
<maxjezy> han gav tjejen ett helt nytt korsett
<maxjezy> helt ny
<maxjezy> -tt
<maxjezy> inplastad, han hade köpt massa från kina
<Philip5> trodde annars du skulle satsa på filmoptik... ;)
<Philip5> http://lenses.zeiss.com/camera-lenses/en_de/camera_lenses/slr-lenses/distagont2821.html
<Philip5> tror du kan vrida fstoppen som med fokusringen så du kan få gradvisa glidningar av aperture och inte i steg på på vanliga kameraobjektiv
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fått några paket då? Du väntar väl?
<maxjezy> ska testa lightroom
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nä :(
<Philip5> Flygisoft: blir väl imorgon hoppas jag
<Flygisoft> Inte fått mitt ena paraply heller, var då seg
<Philip5> är dhl och jag har inget kollid mer än att det uppskattades att det skulle levereras idag
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det har väl regnat på dig idag? då skulle du haft ditt nya paraply ;)
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Har ju fått det ena men det silver har jag då inte :(
<Philip5> gillar inte dhl som privatperson. de har inget uthämtningsställe om man inte är hemma när de kommer
<Flygisoft> Jo?
<Philip5> här får man åkta till arlanda om man vill hämta ut själv
<Flygisoft> Jag har då missat när dom har åkt förbi mig förut, kollade med DHL supporten och då låg det på deras station här i stan så då åkte jag bara dit och hämtade det
<Philip5> och det är lite väl långt för ett paket
<Flygisoft> Jaha okej
<Philip5> har du testat ditt kitt än nu då med stativ, triggers, paraplyfäste och det paraply du har?
<Philip5> och din yn-blixt
<Flygisoft> Jorå det har jag :)
<Flygisoft> Hade lite problem igår dock, tog en bild, var typ totalt mörker, sen nästa kunde det vara ljust pga blixten, så nästa igen så var det helt svart
<Flygisoft> Tog jag ett kort direkt mot blixten så verkade det ju dock som allt synkade
<Philip5> skumt
<Flygisoft> Vet inte vad jag ändrade men fungerade efter ett tag som det skulle
<Philip5> låter ju som blixtsynken låg fel
<Flygisoft> Ja något sånt ja
<Philip5> får du till riktgit soft ljus med paraplyt
<Flygisoft> Ja det blir faktiskt ganska nice
<Philip5> nu är det bara värsta brudarna kvar och sedan är du som en norrländs bingo rimer?!? :P
<Flygisoft> Blir väldigt mycket bättre än bara med blixten
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Flygisoft> Blir ju väldigt hårda skuggor med bara blixten
<Philip5> ja det är stor skillnad
<Philip5> nackdelen med paraply är att ljuset inte blir så riktat utan fyller ut lite överallt
<Philip5> svårt att kontrollera vart det ska falla
<Flygisoft> Jo det är ju så, hade lite problem med att ljuset drog iväg på väggen där jag inte ville ha det
<Flygisoft> Där är väl en softbox bättre kan jag tänka mig?
<Philip5> det är fördelen med softboxar att de går att styra mer och ändå ger mjukt ljus där man vill ha det
<Philip5> yupp
<Flygisoft> mjo
<Flygisoft> Går väl kanske att sätta något på blixten, typ skära av ljuset lite
<Philip5> det kan man
<Philip5> det hjälper en del
<Philip5> man kan både vinkla av med en flagga inne på själva blixten och/eller täcka av delar av paraplyet
<Flygisoft> Jo det är sant, går ju använda den svarta delen och bara öppna upp halva typ
<Philip5> jo. går att göra massor av varianter bara man är kreativ
<Philip5> nu ska jag ut på en löparrunda
<Philip5> hörs
<Flygisoft> Själv ska jag äta pizza snart ;D
<Flygisoft> Jajemen det gör vi
<Philip5> pizza är ju också ett sätt att underhålla kroppen :D
<maxjezy> jag har pizza på väg hem
<maxjezy> ska vara här om senast 9 minuter
<maxjezy> enligt onlinepizza
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: 27 min för mig
<maxjezy> kebabpizza, kebabtallrick och en quatro stangione
<maxjezy> vad har du beställt?
<Flygisoft> Opera, grekisk rulle och vitlöksbröd
<maxjezy> är opera med tonfisk och skinka?
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<maxjezy> ingen vitlökssås till?
<maxjezy> tonfisk blir ju lätt lite torr
<Flygisoft> Nu kom min mat
<Flygisoft> brb
<maxjezy> min är grovt försenad 
<Flygisoft> Trevligt dom lägger in start meny knapp med Windows 8.1
<Flygisoft> Slipper man klicka på tagentbordet
<Philip5> värst vad ni svullar då
<Philip5> när en annan är nyttig och är ute och springer av sig fettet
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> gott, gott gotti gott gott, gott.
<Philip5> låter det
<maxjezy> han ville ha 2 lakan för objektivet.
<maxjezy> vad skulle du valt, samyang 8 mm eller nikon 20 mm 2.8
<Philip5> tycker det låter mycket
<maxjezy> samyang är endå 3.5
<maxjezy> helt annat objektiv med
<maxjezy> tror jag satsar på samyangen först
<Philip5> maxjezy: det här kanske är nått för dig. gratis för tillfället:  http://www.photowhoa.com/dslr_cinematography_guide
<maxjezy> är nikon d90 en lågbudget?
<Philip5> nej men det är en utgådd modell
<Philip5> föregångaren till d7000
<maxjezy> okej
<Philip5> har nog inte så bra videofunktioner på de lite äldre kamerorna
<maxjezy> näe, men foto duger den till ?
<maxjezy> http://www.blocket.se/vi/47727085.htm
<maxjezy> skulle ju kunna köpa det där  paketet
<maxjezy> frågade om ja fick köpa objektivet löst men han ville ha sålt hela paketet
<maxjezy> så erbjöd jag 2 lakan för samyangen
<maxjezy> det gick han med på
<Philip5> :)
<maxjezy> det är ju ett okej pris iaf
<maxjezy> kostar ju 3 nytt
<Philip5> kameran är fortfarande helt ok för foto
<maxjezy> ja, hade ja haft 7 lakan hade ja kunnat pruta ner det till 6
<Philip5> D90 verkar iof säljas fortfarande men jag tror inte den tillverkas
<Philip5> ska nog bara säljas slut på lager
<maxjezy> vad kostar den?
<Philip5> 12,3 megapixlar
<maxjezy> typ 5 lakan
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> det är ju ett bra pris han har på paketet iaf
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> min är bättre?
<maxjezy> om man tänker på bildkvalitet
<Philip5> din har bättre sensor men d90 har bättre hus och sånt
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> mer finesser
<Philip5> men d90 har nog dåligt med videofinesser
<Philip5> men bättre för foto
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> hade ju varit en bra fotokamera iaf
<maxjezy> 12 megapixlar räcker bra
<maxjezy> tycker den ger bra video med
<maxjezy> kanske inte full hd men
<maxjezy> tyvärr ingen slow motion
<maxjezy> så då är inte 720 så sexigt iaf
<maxjezy> har du slow motion?
<maxjezy> 60 bilder i sekunden?
<Philip5> inte i full hd
<maxjezy> men i halv hd?
<maxjezy> eller tre kvart?
<Philip5> tror inte jag har 60 men 50 i någon upplösning
<maxjezy> jag har 60 i ntsc eller va de heter
<maxjezy> inte i pal
<Philip5> jag filmar ju knappt så det gör inget
<maxjezy> kan bli ganska coolt att filma med fisheye
<maxjezy> i slowmotion
<maxjezy> jo, jag slår till på det objektivet istället
<Philip5> umm
<maxjezy> samyangen dat is
<Philip5> du ska inte slå till på det här 24mm med f1.4? ;)   http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Nikon_s_basta_objetkiv__24mm_1_4G_ed_47869801.htm
<maxjezy> bra pris
<maxjezy> näe, jag får vänta med kvalitetsobjektiv
<maxjezy> plast gör samma sak fast lite annorlunda
<maxjezy> 8 mm ger mer vidvinkel och det är ju endå det jag vill ha
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-27
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har jag hittat kina-paddan jag vill ha men frågan är bara från vart jag ska beställa den och importera... :/
<maxjezy> nu blir det nytt objektiv
<Philip5> maxjezy: blir det samyang?
<maxjezy> japp, tjejen ska möta upp honom efter jobbet
<maxjezy> hon slutar jobba imorgon, så imorgon kväll har jag det
<Philip5> ska du sova med det i natt så ni blir vänner?
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> det är i helt nyskick
<maxjezy> typ oanvänt
<maxjezy> alla grejer följer med osv
<Philip5> kul
<Philip5> vad ska du filma med vidvinkel?
<maxjezy> ja vet inte
<maxjezy> slowmotiongrejer iaf
<maxjezy> musikvideos kan man göra
<Philip5> kan ja men vad ska du filma med den? ;)
<Philip5> elle vill du bara äga? 
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> näe, men jag filmar ju massor
<Philip5> massor av musikvideos ;P
<maxjezy> näe, familjevideo :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> kanske är nästan samma sak
<maxjezy> fisheye är ju lite av en barndomsdröm för alla kids
<Philip5> ja och så länge du fortfarande är ett kid så vill du så klart ha ett
<maxjezy> precis
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad blir det för något då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: en Cube U9gt5 II
<Philip5> tror den checkar av vad jag är ute efter
<Philip5> så klart kassa kameror men det bryr jag mig inte om
<Philip5> och se till att man får en modell med rk3188 quad core och itne gamla 30xx-serien
<Flygisoft> Ja ser ju nice ut på papper
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> den har även bluetooth som jag inte vet om jag kommer använda men känns som det är bra att ha i fall att
<Flygisoft> Ja är väl billigast direkt via ebay kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> såg ingen på ebay som hade den utan det blir någon kinasajt skulle jag tro
<Flygisoft> annars tabletkungen?
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> 2k på tabletkungen
<Philip5> de har inte den men har haft första versionen. verkar vara många ställen som har den slutsåld och på pre-order
<Flygisoft> nvm
<Flygisoft> var inte den
<Philip5> men de har haft den på tablettkungen.
<Philip5> för runt 2tkr
<Philip5> men verkar vara eftertraktad och slut på många ställen och då vet man ju inte hur länge man får vänta om man lägge en order på just ett visst ställe
<Flygisoft> http://www.tabletkungen.se/android-tablet-10-tum/233-cube-u9gtv.html
<Philip5> så har den batteri på 10000mAh vilket också känns najs
<Flygisoft> Det är inte den eller?
<Philip5> jo men den är slut i lager som du ser
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Philip5> och de vet inte när den kommer in
<Flygisoft> Du kan ju säkert maila dom och kolla om dom vet när dom får in
<Philip5> sedan ska det ha kommit en version 2 av den med några fixar som jag inte riktigt är säker på vad men jag tror det är hottade högtalare och lite sånt smått
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> ja det spelar ju inte direkt så stor roll
<Philip5> verkar najs för det priset
<Philip5> nä för antagligen kör man med hörlurar
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> http://www.tabletkungen.se/android-tv-boxar/266-mk809-iii.html
<Flygisoft> En sån vill jag ha
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ typ denna dosa till http://www.tabletkungen.se/android-tv-boxar/189-mele-f10-fly-mouse.html
<Philip5> jo den verkar skoj men själv tror jag itne jag har så stor nytta av en
<Flygisoft> Just nu kör jag XBMC via datorn så en fjärrkontrolll datorn för att se film/serier, musik och sånt
<Philip5> då är den nog najs
<Flygisoft> Så istället för att ha datorn kopplad till tvn så kör jag endast den för att se på film då
<Flygisoft> DÃ¥ XBMC finns till android med
<Flygisoft> http://xbmc.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/xbmc_beta_front.jpg
<Flygisoft> Om du inte vet hur XBMC ser ut^^
<maxjezy> har ni testat lightroom?
<maxjezy> tycker faktiskt det var tanigt
<Flygisoft> Nopp, har det på datorn men dock inte testat det än
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja
<maxjezy> gillar aftershot bättre
<maxjezy> båda tycker jag har lite dålig vignette 
<maxjezy> bättre kontroll över vignette i blender
<Flygisoft> Större redigering är det väl typ Photoshop som gäller
<Philip5> fotar man raw så är det lightroom/aftershot+photoshop som gäller
<Philip5> de kompletterar varandra 
<Philip5> lightroom är som ett avancerat adobe camera raw i photoshop
<Philip5> plus extrafunktioner för att organisera sina bilder
<maxjezy> photoshop orkar jag inte
<maxjezy> passar inte in i mitt workflow
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tror du dhl varit här idag då?? :(
<Flygisoft> Ne
<Philip5> gillar dem inte alls eftersom jag måste hålla mig hemma och vänta om de kommer
<Flygisoft> Har fått paket från schenker jag, som jag tänkte hämta om en stund
<Philip5> särskilt när man inte har något kollid utan bara en uppskattad leveransdag
<Flygisoft> mjo
<Flygisoft> Kan tänka mig att det är segt för dig
<Flygisoft> för min del är det ju som skitsamma, kan ju hämta det på deras station om det skulle vara så
<Philip5> skulle kunna lägga en beställning på den där paddan nu från kina men jag åker på semestr om 1 vecka och då kommer den väl när jag är borta och går på retur :/
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Vart ska du då?
<Philip5> ja hade de uthämtning i stan vore det smutt
<Philip5> eller vänta... det kanske bara är ups som har hämtning på arlanda. dhl kanske har annat
<Flygisoft> DHL har både ett lager där jag har hämtat en gång, samt så har dom utlämning på ett annat ställe mitt i stan med
<Flygisoft> här iaf
<Flygisoft> UPS har dock inte det här, dom har sitt lager ute i skogen typ
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du benchmarkat din padda?
<Flygisoft> Nopp
<Flygisoft> Vad heter programmet, så kan jag testa sen
<Philip5> antutu
<Philip5> den verkar vara mest poppis och testar både cpu, grafik och ger ett totalvärde och delvärde
<Philip5> jämför databas mot andra enheter
<Philip5> finns i google play
<Flygisoft> Mjo, har satt så den installerar när jag startar den sen
<Flygisoft> Det gillar jag med google play, sitta vid datorn och kolla efter appar så installeras dom direkt på plattan
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> mä! nu har jag fått en avi på posten att hämta ut paketet
<Philip5> säljaren på ebay hade uppgett att det var skickat med dhl
<Philip5> hade jag ju inte behövt gå hemma och vänta i 2 dagar
<Flygisoft> pff
<Philip5> men nu har den iaf kommit
<Philip5> trist att det inte är någon roligare pryl än ett raster
<Philip5> en lite vilseledande sak med antutu tycker jag är att den mäter fps på grafiken som värde men jag tror inte den tar hänsyn när den jämför om man har olika upplösning på enheterna
<Philip5> så en enhet som har mycket högre upplösning än en annan med låg och får samma fps tror jag får samma grafikpoäng på just den delen
<Philip5> min htc sensation fick 7600 poäng i antutu. dags att skaffa ny lur
<maxjezy> jag är as-nöjd med min lur, skulle dock kunna tänka mig en handdator
<Philip5> vad har du för lur då? någon med windows mobile på?! ;)
<maxjezy> nokia vanlig 2g telefon typ
<maxjezy> kan inte ta emot mms tror jag ens
<maxjezy> batteriet håller i en vecka och jag pratar mycket
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> tycker det är en bra telefon
<Philip5> en bra telefon ja
<maxjezy> men datorbiten skulle ja vilja ha löst
<Philip5> min lur kanske jag pratar i till 5% av användandet
<maxjezy> jo, man behöver en stabil telefon som har bra batteri
<maxjezy> det är det som är grejen, din skulle du inte klara dig i vildmarken med
<Philip5> nä då har jag en annan
<Philip5> men de gånger jag är i vildmarken brukar det inte ens finnas täckning så då spelar det ingen roll
<Philip5> nu ska jag åka och hämta mitt paket
<maxjezy> men är man i vildmarken och blir biten av en björn
<maxjezy> och hasar sig fram 5 km på 49 timmar tills man får sändning
<maxjezy> då är det bra om mobilen iaf har batteri
<maxjezy> när man får mottagning, sen ringer man 112 
<maxjezy> och säger, "hjälp, jag har blivit biten av en björnhona, resten vill ja inte gå in på men det gick vilt till, nu är jag iaf här utanför vildmarken men inte riktigt vid civilisationen, kom och hämta mig, och jag är hungrig så köp med från mcdonalds"
<Philip5> vilken tur att rastret passade :D
<Philip5> var egentligen inte till samma softbox
<Philip5> nä nu blir det några ärenden och käka lite på stan. bbl
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hunnit köra benchmarken än?
<Flygisoft> Nej tyvärr
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> Flygisoft: var en sväng förbi mediamarkt nu och kollade in lite plattor så jag fick lite mer känsla för storlekar på skärmar. 9,7'' blir nog helt ok
<Flygisoft> Suttit med massa support för kunderna hela tiden
<Philip5> äh, skit i kunderna! :D
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> 7" funderade jag på först, men känns lite litet
<Philip5> jo jag tycker det blir för nära storlek av mobilen
<Flygisoft> Jo
<maxjezy> open hardware monitor är riktigt nice i windows
<maxjezy> får ut tempen på både gpu och cpu i en vidget på skrivbord nummer 2
<Philip5> det kan jag också få på skrivbordet i kde
<maxjezy> jag har alltid kikat gpu temp i nvidia programmet
<maxjezy> men nu finns inte det i windows 
<Philip5> för att du inte lagt till någon sådan grej på ditt skrivbord i kde
<maxjezy> mm, men de va smidigt här
<maxjezy> programmet ger all info in realtime
<Philip5> samma sak här
<maxjezy> på alla kärnor
<Philip5> samma
<maxjezy> och fanspeed
<Philip5> det också
<maxjezy> fasiken, det har jag aldrig haft i linux
<Philip5> du har aldrig brytt dig om att lägga till det på skrivbordet
<maxjezy> ah, fast dom sakerna har ja inte på skrivbordet
<maxjezy> dom har jag i programmet som jag har öppet om ja ska övervaka mer noga
<Philip5> men nu var de ju bra att ha där ;)
<maxjezy> nu kör jag bara rendering med 10 samples
<maxjezy> så grafikkortet håller en ganska bra temp
<maxjezy> 71 grader
<maxjezy> efter 200 renderade bilder
<Philip5> här har du ett exempel på hur en widget kan se ut med info på skrivbordet: http://kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/148482-2.png
<Philip5> fast massa olika
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> perfekt u
<maxjezy> ju
<Philip5> ja så det är inget unikt för win8 ;)
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> det unika är för mig individuellt dualscreen setupen
<Philip5> i kde högerklickar man bara på skrivbordet och väljer att man ska lägga till widget och väljer någon av dem som visar hårdvaruinfo
<maxjezy> hur pass bra hårdvaran funkar för mig
<maxjezy> det går inte att ordna i linux utan expert kompetens
<maxjezy> om ens det
<maxjezy> tills jag får tag på hdmi sladdar får jag nöja mig med windows :)
<Philip5> maxjezy, har du fått klartecken om att ditt objektiv som är påväg mot dig?
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe.
<maxjezy> hon får det efter jobbet istället
<Philip5> hon kanske måste låta honom ta lite nude shots först för att släppa det för 2 ktr ;)
<maxjezy> får hoppas det
<maxjezy> hon måste släppa loss lite
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-28
<maxjezy> Flygisoft är du där?
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Nu är jag det
<maxjezy> okej :)
<maxjezy> har helt glömt bort vad jag tänkte på nu
<Flygisoft> :P
<maxjezy> justja, hur blev det med tumblr?
<maxjezy> ska du börja posta lite bilder där?
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det nära nu att du får kela med en alldeles egen samyang?! ;P
<maxjezy> ja, väldigt nära nu
<Philip5> känns det historiskt?
<maxjezy> jag har formaterat minneskortet och satt batteriet på laddning
<maxjezy> det säger en hel del
<Philip5> allt är redo, inget får gå fel vid mottagandet
<maxjezy> funderar på att göra en unboxingvideo
<maxjezy> tycker du ja betalar för mycket?
<Philip5> uj uj uj, unboxing av begagnat
<Philip5> jag vet inte vad de ligger på. har ingen koll
<maxjezy> 3000 ny
<maxjezy> typ bästa pris
<maxjezy> såg på fotosidan att många köpt de för 2200 nya
<maxjezy> redan 2009
<maxjezy> har de stigit tro?
<Philip5> enda begagnade jag såg nu på ebay var för 1877 kr i hongkong
<maxjezy> då är det helt okej pris
<maxjezy> detta är ju i nyskick
<maxjezy> vågar inte pruta
<maxjezy> han kanske drar sig ur affären
<Philip5> låter inte som du blir lurad iaf
<maxjezy> nej, det är nog en bra affär för oss båda
<Philip5> hoppas du blir lika nöjd med användandet
<maxjezy> jo, de ska bli intressant
<Philip5> största nackdeln med den och många andra fisheyes är att du får nog en del CA och purple fringing
<maxjezy> CA får man bort vid högre bländare
<maxjezy> 8 typ
<maxjezy> läste jag
<maxjezy> någonstans
<Philip5> men det gillar ju inte du för du ska fota allt på lägsta... helst 1.8 eller 2.8 ;)
<maxjezy> på ett sånt här objektiv får man nog blenda på banska bra
<maxjezy> om man vill filma i någolunda låga shutterspeed
<Philip5> med 8 mm så får man inte någon kort dof
<maxjezy> näe, det är väl endå också en ekvation som är rimlig
<Philip5> då ska man vara bara någar cm från objektet
<maxjezy> lättare att hålla fokus
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> tror de här objektivet är mest lyckat för film
<Philip5> tror jag också
<maxjezy> oskarpa bilder utan dept of field är ju inget man vill ha
<Philip5> fota med fisheye är mer en gimmick
<maxjezy> jo, men de kan vara smidigt på hög megapixel kameror iaf
<maxjezy> man kan få med mycket detaljer 
<maxjezy> stora ytor
<maxjezy> även om detaljerna inte är särskilt detaljerade
<maxjezy> man kan ju alltid förminska en högupplöst bild för att ge effekten av skärpa
<maxjezy> på så vis borde även sämre objektiv kunna komma till nytta i framtiden
<maxjezy> även om man kanske inte kan återställa ljus som blir förliurat pga liten bländare
<maxjezy> men det borde sensorer som är känsligare klara av att fixa
<Philip5> tänk om det regnar non-stop i en vecka nu så du knappt kan testa gluggen
<maxjezy> får testköra den inomhus isf
<maxjezy> tänk att gå från 18 mm till 8 mm
<maxjezy> min zoom har ju 18
<maxjezy> ska jämnföra de lite i skärpa osv sen
<Philip5> tänk om du hade en fx-kamera också då... då skulle du få äkta 8mm och ännu vidare ;)
<Philip5> nu får du ju motsvarande 12 mm på en fx-kamera i beskärning
<Flygisoft> Hoppla
<Philip5> hoppla hej
<Philip5> nu löparrunda....
<Philip5> bbl
<Philip5> maxjezy: är du extra lycklig än?
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> helt i toppskick
<Philip5> kommer du sova med den inatt? krama den som en nalle?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> den har minst 200 grader vidvinkel
<maxjezy> man ser nästan in i en 4:e dimension
<maxjezy> tung är den
<maxjezy> helt i stål och betong
<Philip5> betong? :P
<maxjezy> trodde det var plast
<maxjezy> ja, den är tung
<maxjezy> känns helt solid
<maxjezy> fin focus, även fast den är helt onödig typ
<maxjezy> lätt att filma stabilt med
<maxjezy> inte alls skakigt
<Philip5> nä samyang har ju alla sina objektiv i metall i gamla skolan
<Philip5> är ju nästan bara de och zeiss som gör det fortfarande
<maxjezy> smidigt med ring för aperture
<maxjezy> men objektivet funkar bara i M läget
<Philip5> det har du ju på din 50a också
<maxjezy> fast där funkar den inte
<maxjezy> det funkar att använda den live i filmläget nu
<Philip5> kan du inte ändra det i din kamera?
<maxjezy> nej, inte på denna
<maxjezy> bara shutter och iso
<Philip5> på min ändrar jag inställning att jag ska använda aperture på objektivet istället för på kameran
<maxjezy> på detta ställer jag apperture på objektivet
<Philip5> om jag inte ändrar den inställningen så blir det error i kameran
<maxjezy> hittills är jag riktigt nöjd 
<maxjezy> känns som ett  bra bygge
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> nu får det räcka med objektiv tills jag hittar riktiga fynd
<Philip5> ska du inte ha värsta telezoomen också?! ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du benchmarkat din platta än?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Just fan
<Flygisoft> kan kolla nu
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur går det?
<maxjezy> 80 mm och 100 mm kanske
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-29
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du varit ute och filmat något med din fisheye idag då?
<Philip5> saknar att du inte kan ha ditt var-nd-filter på eller?
<Philip5> maxjezy: bara smiter iväg så där när man jiddrar med dig
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> vad skrev du
<Philip5> [16:56] <Philip5> maxjezy: har du varit ute och filmat något med din fisheye idag då?
<Philip5> [16:56] <Philip5> saknar att du inte kan ha ditt var-nd-filter på eller?
<Philip5> maxjezy: är du helt förtrollad av din nya glugg?
<maxjezy> ja tycker bländarringen funkar bra
<maxjezy> och nf filter klarar jag mig utan på detta
<maxjezy> är inte mycket till bokeh på bilderna
<maxjezy> jo, har varit ute och fotat idag
<Philip5> men nd-filter ger lite mer kontroll på ljuset vid filmande ändå 
<Philip5> är det mycket ca och purple fringing vid motljus?
<maxjezy> har inte testat det så mycket
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-30
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<maxjezy> hur många objektiv har du?
<Philip5> 5
<Philip5> blir nog snart 6
<maxjezy> vilka har du och vilket kan bli nummer 6?
<Philip5> efter semestern blir det nog ett till
<Philip5> tänkte köpa ett nikon 105/2.8 vr macro
<maxjezy> jag kan komma riktigt nära med mitt 8 mm
<maxjezy> nudda objekt med glaset typ
<Philip5> har nikon 35/1.8g, 50/1.8g, 85/1.8d, 80-200/2.8 ed-if och tamron 17-50/2.8
<Philip5> jo men du har inte samma förstoring då
<maxjezy> näe, de klart :)
<maxjezy> helt galet nöjd över detta köpet iaf
<maxjezy> men funderar på att sälja min 18-55 och köpa en 35-70
<maxjezy> AF Nikkor 35-70/3,3-4,5
<Philip5> köp någon 17-50/2.8 istället
<Philip5> mycket bättre
<Philip5> sigma eller tamron
<maxjezy> vad kostar en sån då?
<Philip5> den som jag har kan man nog få begagnad för under eller runt 2000 kr
<Philip5> den är superskarp men ingen stabilisering
<Philip5> lite plastigare än de nyare modellerna men skarpare
<maxjezy> om de är plastigt bryr jag mig egentligen inte om
<maxjezy> de är väl mest en skrytfaktor att ha solida och vädertåliga objektiv
<Philip5> och så låter min af-motor lite mer än nyare också men inget som stör mig
<maxjezy> är man ute och fotar i regn och i vulkaner är de en sak men ja går inte ens ut utan kameran i regn
<Philip5> har en sådan som sittr på den här: http://www.blocket.se/vastmanland/Nikon_D300s__Tamron_17_50_f_2_8__SB_600_mm_47295840.htm
<maxjezy> funderar på att bygga in ett nd filter i objektivlocket på samyangen
<maxjezy> tyckte priset va konstigt för den optiken och kameran
<maxjezy> såg fel, trodde det var en nikon d3000
<Philip5> nä det är en d300
<Philip5> den kamera som just nu är mest "pro" bland nikons dx-kameror
<Philip5> men den blir nog ersatt med en nyare modell i höst
<Philip5> jag är bra sugen på att köpa en mellanformatskamera nu när priserna börjar komma ner och bli låga eftersom det är "ute" att fota med film i kameran
<maxjezy> någon speciell du är sugen på?
<Philip5> ja Mamiya RZ67 eller Hasselblad 503
<Philip5> kan ju få ett helt kitt för under 10 tkr
<Philip5> fast ska man köpa digitalt bakstycke till en sådan så kostar det galet mycket
<maxjezy> när priserna sjunker för det analoga kastas nog mycket 
<maxjezy> och då blir antalet enheter mindre och de blir snordyra tillslut
<maxjezy> jag ska nog satsa på nikon objektiv mest 
<maxjezy> de får man bäst betalt för vid försäljning senare, när ja ska satsa på riktig videokamera istället
<Philip5> jo nikongluggar håller värdet bra
<Philip5> köper man begagnat får man ofta igen pengarna
<Philip5> löper man nytt och säljer kanske man får igen 2/3 av pengarna
<Philip5> men det är svårare nu med att nikon och canons egna glas inte alltid är bäst
<Philip5> förr var ju sigma och tamron lite mer av ett budgetval
<Philip5> Flygisoft: säg till när du vaknat till och är här
<Philip5> täntke du skulle få testa en grej med dina triggers
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nu är jaghär
<Flygisoft> Philip5: 5500 poäng fick jag
<Flygisoft> fett dåligt haha
<Philip5> va? fick du inte mer?
<Philip5> då slog jag ju dig med min htc sensation lur som är 2 år gammal
<Flygisoft> lol
<Philip5> fast totalpoängen påverkas ganska mycket av upplösning
<Philip5> om du kör med test-knappen på din trigger. spelar det någon roll vilken grupp du satt din blixt på då om den triggas?
<Philip5> antingen är jag korkad eller så körs test-triggningen på alla grupper oavsett vad man satt på sin trigger bara de är på samma kanal
<Flygisoft> ska testa
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja det verkar ju som det
<Flygisoft> Spelar då ingen roll vilken grupp jag väljer
<Philip5> nä det är ju lite synd
<Philip5> även i test vill man ju kunna testa bara vissa grupper
<Flygisoft> Jo det håller jag med om faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Undra vad man ska köpa för grejer sen nu då
<Philip5> ja vad har du för grejer på önskelistan?
<Philip5> Flygisoft, jag är sugen på att skaffa en mellanformatskamera med gammal hederlig film i nu när de gått ner i pris.
<Philip5> de kostar inte så mycket med gamla proffskameror om man inte ska ha digitalt bakstycke på dem som är larvigt dyra och kostar som en mindre bil
<Flygisoft> Jadu, någon blixt till kanske, så lär man väl få köpa stativ etc till det isf
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> en till likadan blixt?
<Flygisoft> Har faktiskt inte funderat så mycket på det, finns väl kanske ännu billigare YN blixtar med inte lika mycket funktioner
<Philip5> ja fast jag skulle nog satsa på en till som du har om jag vore du
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> ja iaf om du ska ha en blixt till
<Philip5> efter semestern slår jag nog till på en nikon 105/2.8 vr macro
<Flygisoft> Varför just samma blixt då? eller just bara för dom är bra? :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nice, är nog ett nice objektiv
<Flygisoft> Philip5: PÃ¥ grund av macro du vill ha eller?
<Philip5> för att din blixt är väl det bästa man får för pengar :)
<Philip5> eller för sina pengar
<Philip5> dels för att det är ett macro men 105 mm är också najs och inte minst när det är skarpt från kant till kant
<Philip5> funderar också på att uppgradera min nikon 85/1.8d till en G-modell
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo det är väl så :)
<Flygisoft> Ah nice
<Philip5> men just nu sitter jag i win8 och grejar med lightroom och photoshop och stör mig på färghanteringen med olika färgprofiler
<Flygisoft> Oj i windows 8 till och med :P
<Flygisoft> Ska försöka lära mig lite av Lightroom hade jag tänkt i veckan faktiskt
<Philip5> fotar du inte i raw?
<Philip5> lightroom och aftershot är ju både program för att kunna organisera och katalogisera sina bilder men också det närmast mörkrum man kommer med digitala bilder. redigierar utan att man påverkar originalbilden.
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo ibland så, dock inte orkat greja något med redigeringsbiten än
<Philip5> övelägset att fota så och tweaka i efterhand även om man bara rycker lite i skärpa, konstrast och kanske exponering
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Flygisoft> finns ganska trevliga verklyg där såg jag, när jag satt och testade lite för några dagar sedan
<Flygisoft> verktyg
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> och inte svårt med lite grundläggande tweaks
<Flygisoft> Ne verkar ju faktiskt inte vara så svårt att förbättra bilderna med mindre grejer
<Philip5> Flygisoft, funderar på om jag kanske ska slå till på en Cube U30GT 2 ändå från tabletkungen
<Philip5> svårt att välja och bestämma mig
<Philip5> skulle bara vilja att den var i aluminum för den ser lite plastig ut
<Philip5> lurigt
<maxjezy> jag funderar på nexus 10
<maxjezy> finns ju bara den och ipad som har vettig upplösning nästan
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja den verkar ju nice, köp den
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Skulle inte du sluta med alla android grejer och allt?
<Philip5> maxjezy, finns många kina-plattor som har 2048x1536 med retinaskärm
<Philip5> Flygisoft, sedan vill man ju gärna ha en kina-platta som har bra communitystöd så man vet att man får lite updates framöver.
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-23
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fått någon snoot idag då?
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-24
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hur går det med ditt paket då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: dålit
<Philip5> Flygisoft: för dig då?
<Flygisoft> Jo samma här, inte fått något än
<Philip5> :(
<Philip5> imorgon ska jag till sthlm och hämta upp en gammal kamera :D
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> kunde inte låta bli även om det är lite dyrt
<Flygisoft> Vad är det för någon då?
<Philip5> 8300 kr :O
<Philip5> ska googla upp en
<Flygisoft> :O
<Flygisoft> Är ju vad jag kommer betala för en d7100 typ
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> japp :D
<Philip5> en sådan här http://openroad.tv/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/rolleiflex.jpg
<Philip5> http://imagesandcameras.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Pro-Rolleiflex-2.8F3.jpg
<Philip5> där ser du en in action
<Philip5> så ska jag ha värstingmodellen :D
<Philip5> bästa glaset med öppnaste bländaren
<Flygisoft> Nu ska vi se
<Flygisoft> Ojdå, har för mig att jag såg någon på youtube förut som använde en likande
<Philip5> det finns enklare modeller för tusenlappen
<Philip5> de har sämre glas och lite smågrejer som skiljer
<Flygisoft> Ja det går ju inte att ha en sån :D
<Philip5> nä verkligen inte :D
<Philip5> ska man ha ska man ha det bästa
<Flygisoft> Haha jo är väl så
<Philip5> vet inte ens om jag kommer gilla att fota med en midjsökare som de där har. man tittar ner i dem och fotar
<Flygisoft> Då får du lägga upp lite foton sen, kan vara roligt att se :9
<Flygisoft> :)
<Philip5> jo jag har ju fotat en del annat analogt men inte lagt upp något
<Philip5> jag är lite feg :D
<Flygisoft> Mjo är ju så på den jag kameran jag hittade på loppis, så är det ju spegelvänt på den med
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> kul med gamla kameror för då handlar det inte om megapixlar och sånt utan mer om bilden och processen
<Flygisoft> Jo precis :)
<Philip5> men jag vill ju även ha en nikon d800e
<Philip5> det har börjat säljas av en del sådana på begagnatmarknaden nu inför att d810 släpps offentligt i övermorgon men börjar väl säljas om 1 månad
<Flygisoft> Tänkte jag skulle köpa film sen till den jag köpte, kan ju alltid vara roligt att testa iaf, är ju en dålig kamera men kul ändå :)
<Flygisoft> Ahh
<Philip5> jag köper film till min kamera för tyskland. det är 20-40% billigare än i sverige
<Flygisoft> Ja finns väl en del som vill uppgradera då
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Philip5> när d810 kommer så är det nog många som vill uppgradera och priserna rasar på begagnade d800e så det kanske blir läge för en begagnad i augusti/september
<Flygisoft> Kollade på ebay, patroner till min skrivare från tyskland var ju sjukt billigt såg jag med
<Philip5> jo vissa grejer är billiga i tyskland medan annat är dyrt
<Philip5> http://www.macodirect.de
<Philip5> där köper jag film och kemi för analogt foto
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> bara att de tar inte ordrar på mindre än ca 400 kr
<Flygisoft> Aha, det var ju lite synd
<Philip5> fast när jag köper så bruka det bli lass för 2000-3000 kr med grejs :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Btw, testat xposed för android?
<Philip5> nja, jag drog in frameworket men hittade inga kul applikationer för min lur
<Philip5> verkar vara mer för samsunglurar
<Flygisoft> Testade xhalofloating window, sjukt nice på plattan
<Philip5> en samsungplatta?
<Flygisoft> Köra flera appar igång samtidigt, blir ju smidigare multitasking
<Flygisoft> Kör CM11
<Flygisoft> Så ska inte spela någon roll
<Philip5> vill kunna köra cm11 på min kinaplatta men det verkar inte finnas någo release
<Philip5> nu måste jag iväg en sväng
<Philip5> bbl
<Flygisoft> Philip5: https://cloud.hostbay.nu/public.php?service=files&t=b3e26ea0598f91a4db13b2c72ae0d8f2
<Flygisoft> där har du hur det ser ut när man kör sida vid sida
<Philip5> aha, najs
<Philip5> min platta har dåligt optimerad mjukvara så jag funderar på att skaffa ny
<Flygisoft> Philip5 jaså
<Flygisoft> tråligt
<Flygisoft> tråkigt*
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo nackdelen med pipo som gjort min platta att de släpper updates till den i kanske 6 mån men sedan får den inte mycket kärlek om det inte är något rent stort säkerhetshål som måste täppas
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kollat på någon ny eller?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo kollat lite men inte riktigt hittat någon
<Philip5> lite sugen på en platta med nvidia tegra 4
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-25
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fått något paket idag då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nee
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Sitter du med en "ny" kamera nu då?
<Philip5> jajamen! :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nice :D
<Philip5> kom precis hem och käkar lite innan jag ska kolla närmare på den
<Philip5> checkade bara så allt verkade funka när jag köpte den
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> köpte med mig thaikäk på vägen hem
<Flygisoft> Gott!
<Philip5> har jagat runt i sthlm efter lite extra tillbehör till kamera
<Flygisoft> Hittade du något då?
<Philip5> ett motljusskydd men jag skulle vilja haft ett linsskydd också
<Philip5> den är i en liten läderväska så den är skyddad på sitt sätt
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> några filter hade varit najs men de var lite väl dyra innan jag vet om jag kommer gilla den
<Flygisoft> Själv kollar jag på Google I/O just nu, nya android versionen, google tv och lite sånt trevligt
<Philip5> aha, har jag inte läst på något om
<Philip5> *burp* nu börjar jag bli galet mätt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad blev det för gott då?
<Philip5> thai
<Philip5> plockade från buffé
<Flygisoft> Ah lite blandat alltså?
<Philip5> 4 grejer
<Philip5> äggnudlar, 2 kycklinggrytor och friterade jätteräkor
<Philip5> padthai
<Flygisoft> Gött
<Flygisoft> kycklingen låter godast, gillar kyckling :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaha är du ute och fotar nu eller?
<Philip5> nä jag la mig på sängen och idislade maten :D
<Philip5> trött i benen efter att flängt runt i sthlm och mätt
<Flygisoft> Kan tänka mig :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sett det här? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtLJPvx7-ys#t=1960
<Philip5> har du att göra enstind
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo har kollat delvis under kvällen
<Philip5> orkar nog inte kolla på allt men en stund är det ju lite kul
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: SÃ¥g du android tv?
<Philip5> kollar på L develop-grejerna
<Flygisoft> Okej
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-26
<Philip5> woohooo, x_link är tillbaka så Flygisoft och jag inte behöver känna oss lika ensamma :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja helt otroligt
<Philip5> jpp
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad tycker du om Android L då?
<Philip5> ser lovande ut men sedan beror det ju på hur sakerna implementeras
<Philip5> med möjligheter till alla nya animeringar och skuggeffekter så kan de ju bli väldigt kitsch
<Flygisoft> Ser mysigt ut
<Flygisoft> Ska bli intressant att se mer av Android TV sen också
<Flygisoft> kanske man skaffar en officiel Android TV istället för den jag har nu
<Philip5> är det nu du ska börja sadla om och utveckla androidgrejs istället?! ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha jo :P
<Flygisoft> Har faktiskt funderat på att börja med utveckling av appar etc men har som inte börjat kolla på det
<Philip5> om du kan java så är det ju bara att sätta sig in i android apis och börja koda om man nu har någon idé för app förstås
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Jahaja
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-27
<Philip5> Flygisoft, får du något paket idag då tror du?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nee
<Flygisoft> Inte du heller?
<Flygisoft> brb
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥
<Philip5> posten kommer sent hit så jag vet inte
<Philip5> brukar komma typ nu
<Flygisoft> Mjo samma här
<Philip5> inte som förr i tiden då posten kom på förmiddagen
<Flygisoft> ne verkligen inte
<Philip5> typ vid 10-tiden
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Insåg nu att jag kunde trycka alt gr + tab på mitt tagentbord på surfplattan och växla mellan appar
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Har du testat Perfect Photo Suite?
<Philip5> nope
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Använder du bara Lightroom?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> lightroom och photoshop
<Philip5> på linux kör jag corel aftershot pro, digikam och gimp
<Philip5> om bara gimp hade adjustment layers så hade jag nog inte kört photoshop alls och kanske inte ens behövt dualboot
<Philip5> vore också lägligt att gimp fick stöd för 16-bit färg
<Philip5> sägs att båda de grejerna ska komma till gimp 3.0 men frågan är vilket år det släpps
<Flygisoft> ah okej
<Philip5> brb, reboot
<Flygisoft> Det där Perfect Photo Suite ska väl vara något alternativ till Photoshop som jag fattar det
<Philip5> så
<Flygisoft> Endast för photo då vill säga
<Philip5> det är det nog men frågan är hur bra det står sig
<Philip5> är ju alltid en fråga om vana också
<Philip5> lite som med ms word
<Flygisoft> Ja visst är det så
<Flygisoft> Kollar man videon på deras hemsida så ser det ju ganska nice ut
<Flygisoft> Men är ju inte lika avancerat som photoshop men använder ju  personligen inte många av verktygen där
<Flygisoft> Enda man känner också om man nu skulle köpa det där, jaha mer att lära sig
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Sen nu med Cloud grejen nu med Photoshop etc, kommer dom inte släppa fristånde program nu längre eller?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> allt i cloud är månadsprenumeration
<Philip5> som typ spotify
<Flygisoft> Antar att det är någon grej för att stoppa på piratkopiering med
<Philip5> fast det finns redan crack för cloud så det hjälpte inte mycket
<Philip5> men det var nog tanken i huvudsak
<Flygisoft> lol
<Philip5> kanske tjänar mer på det också för de vill nog vinna över den där rätt stora mängden användare som ändå betalar men bara uppgraderar var 10 år
<Philip5> som sitter idag med betalad PS 4 eller så
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> får de in dem i nya systemet så tickar ju inkomsterna in ändå oavsett om de inte tänkt uppgradera
<Flygisoft> Mjo läste att inte alla var så glada på det nya systemet
<Philip5> nu ska jag göra stan
<Philip5> ciao
<maxjezy> Philip5, finns det skrovmål i uppsala?
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, finns det skrovmål i ö-vik?
<Flygisoft> Antar väl det
<Philip5> skrovmål? mernar du Max-hamburgare?
<maxjezy> Philip5, vet inte riktigt vad det är egentligen
<maxjezy> det finns på alla pizzerior och hamburgarhak här typ
<maxjezy> kebabskrovmål köpte jag och det var kebab i bröd och en påse pommes till
<maxjezy> idag blev det hamburgarskrovmål, det var en vanlig hamburgartallrik fast med dricka till
<maxjezy> om det inte kommit något fetare än gh4 till jul så tror jag att jag köper gh4.
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-28
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jahaja
<Flygisoft> Lekt med dina nya kamera något då?
<Philip5> jajamen :)
<Philip5> fotat en rulle med den
<Philip5> blir snygga bilder när man väl sätter fokus. den är mer svårfokuserad med sin fokusskiva än lite mer moderna fokusskivor
<Philip5> funderar på att sätta i en nyare fokusskiva men de är inte så billiga :(
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah nice :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kostar sånt då?
<Philip5> finns billigare som är i typ plexiglas för drygt 300 kr men de riktigt bra i riktigt glas kostar 3000 kr nya
<Philip5> hittat en begagnad i toppskick för dryga 1000 kr i england men säljaren tycker det är läskigt att skicka till sverige och säljer helst till en britt... :(
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du testat corel aftershot pro 2?
<Philip5> jupp
<maxjezy> laddade precis ner det, trial
<maxjezy> tur att man får testa det fast man redan testat förra versionen.
<maxjezy> utan att formatera om datorn.
<Philip5> jupp
<maxjezy> det fick min dator att crasha, det sa bara "pjuff" så dog den.
<maxjezy> vet inte vad som är fel på datorn
<Philip5> din dator kanske inte klarar av trycket ;)
<maxjezy> börjar misstänka det
<maxjezy> blir nog att köpa en ny till vintern
<Philip5> efter du köpt g4 och allt annat ;)
<maxjezy> jag köper nog en lite klenare laptop för att surfa osv med
<maxjezy> så ska jag se över denna med en ordentlig service
<maxjezy> tror det är nätagget som börjar ge sig
<Philip5> har hänt mig också att agget lagt av
<maxjezy> jag ska köpa nytt agg, hårddiskar och kylsystem
<maxjezy> pressar nog in allt i ett nytt chassi med
<maxjezy> jag säljer nog alla nikonprylar till hösten innan jag köper gh4
<maxjezy> nä, sova nu, imorgon ska jag ta ut kameran på en cykeltur med elcykeln och se hur de funkar ihop, kanske blir några intressanta bilder
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-29
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är det imorgon det händer??
<Flygisoft> Det är frågan det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tror du på leverans i veckan?
<Philip5> hoppas
<Philip5> har ju 2 paket på ingång
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo jag hoppas jag får mina med
<Philip5> Flygisoft: lite kul video om när det var nyhet med kamera i mobilen... ;D
<Philip5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-We8hl_6vYQ
<Flygisoft> Är det inte han från Hangover?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad är det?
<maxjezy> Philip5, har ni bråkat?
<Philip5> jup
<maxjezy> lätt hänt i långdistansrelationer.
<Philip5> nä det är tuff och det blir ju lätt missförstånd
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tänkte på han som satt och snackade i klippet, är väl han i Hangover "Baksmällan"
<Flygisoft> filmerna
<Philip5> det är möjligt. tror klippet kommer från en saturday night live-typ av serie som driver med saker
<Philip5> och så drev de med kameramobiler
<Flygisoft> Haha jo :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du som är så tät kan väl köpa en sådan här åt mig?? http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=nid810
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jojo
<Flygisoft> varför inte
<Philip5> du kan ju skriva av den på firman ;)
<Flygisoft> Jo jag menar det :P
<Flygisoft> http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=otus55n
<Flygisoft> Ska du ha den med också eller?
<Philip5> om du tjatar så ;)
<Flygisoft> haha :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Lite sugen på att dra iväg en beställ på d7100
<Philip5> Flygisoft: gört. bästa crop sensorkameran
<Flygisoft> Mjo är bra sugen
<Philip5> om jag inte tänkte mig att min nästa blir fullformat så hade jag nog uppgraderat till en sådan
<Flygisoft> Jag tar inte steget dit än :P
<Flygisoft> "Surfplatta på köpet!"
<Flygisoft> lol
<Philip5> Flygisoft: slå till... säkert värt att bara få en extra surfplatta ;P
<Flygisoft> Jo menar det, bara därför jag köper den
<Philip5> köp 2
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Du vill inte köpa min d3100 då?
<Flygisoft> Kan slänga med kitlinsen också ;)
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, vad begär du för den?
<Flygisoft> Jadu, ingen aning
<maxjezy> jag tänker isf till min dotter, den är ganska liten och väger lite så den skulle passa henne bra
<Flygisoft> Jo jag förstog att det hade tänkt något sånt :)
<Flygisoft> Har ett extra batteri till den också
<Flygisoft> inte original men
<Flygisoft> Så kan du få med en väska till den också som jag inte använder
<maxjezy> tänkte nog inte köpa något mer denna månad men om du inte ska sälja den akut så kanske man kan göra en affär här till hösten, annars är det ju bara sälja på tradera eller så.
<Flygisoft> Är inte panik för min del iaf
<Flygisoft> annars så ser du väl om den är kvar sen :)
<maxjezy> ja, det finns ju på tradera med men dina prylar verkar vara i så godt skick.
<Flygisoft> Jo jag är nog ganska försiktiga med grejerna
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Visst är 50 f/1.8g bättre än 50 f/1.8d?
<Flygisoft> Är ju nyare grejer
<Flygisoft> med
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> ganska mycket
<Philip5> d-versionen har en del CA
<Philip5> och är byggd i billig plast
<Philip5> finns ingen orsak att köpa d-versionen om man inte måste ha blädarring på gluggen
<Flygisoft> Ja då känns ju det valet inte så svårt
<Philip5> jag köpte 1.8g även om jag även testade 1.4g som jag inte var så imponerad av
<Philip5> 1.8g kom efter 1.4g
<Philip5> 1.4an är så mjuk och kontrastlös på 1.4-1.8 att det inte känns värt att köra i de lägena ens och då kvittar det ju men kostar mer
<Flygisoft> Ja då faller ju grejen lite
<maxjezy> annars finns ju 85 mm också
<Philip5> fast 85 har ju inte samma användningsområde som 50
<maxjezy> nej, den är ju mer till att fota dans med 
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> gammeldans? ;)
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUg5B22dFRk
<maxjezy> poledance :)
<Flygisoft> Så då var den beställd, spännande :D
<maxjezy> grattis!
<maxjezy> den kommer stå fint brevid din 35 mm 
<Flygisoft> Tänkte på kameran nu men :P
<Flygisoft> men köpte 50mm också :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: köpte du både kamera och 50a?
<Flygisoft> yes
<Philip5> coolers
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska du sälja din gamla kamera till maxjezy? han brukar väl ta över dina gamla prylar?! :P
<Flygisoft> Han lät ju lite sugen, om inte någon annan hinner före
<Flygisoft> Philip5: du kan ju köra som backup
<Flygisoft> :P
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, så du köpte d7100?
<Flygisoft> mm
<maxjezy> och en surfplatta?
<Flygisoft> Ja tydligen så fick man ju med det
<Flygisoft> Tänkte lillen skulle få ha den i bilen eller något, köra film på
<maxjezy> ja det är inte dumt
<Flygisoft> Men maxjezy du ska väl gå på ännu dyrare grejer med 4k va?
<maxjezy> jag tänkte ju köpa http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=DMC-GH4
<maxjezy> men det blir nog att spara ihop lite mer pengar och köpa med lite andra grejer samtidigt
<Flygisoft> Mjo du måste väl börja om då med grejerna
<Flygisoft> FÃ¥r inget svar av Philip5, han gillar nog inte mitt erbjudande :P
<Philip5> tror jag passar den som backup :D
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> synd att det ska vara så dyrt med alla tillbehör till en gammal rolleiflex
<Philip5> alla grejer har ju tydligen samlarvärde vilket får priserna att dra iväg
<Philip5> menar, 600-1000 kr för ett motljusskydd som är original :O
<Flygisoft> Det är ganska extremt
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> men är väl just att det är samlarvärde kanske
<Flygisoft> Finns väl inte i överflöd?
<Philip5> ett gammalt filterset med kanske 3-4 38mm filter kan kosta närmare 1500 kr om de kommer i originalväska
<Philip5> eller mer kan de kosta
<Flygisoft> Då kan jag ju tycka det var billigt om man jämför med motljusskydd
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> Philip5. det blir dyra bilder med den kameran :)
<Philip5> det är relativt
<maxjezy> Flygisoft: jag hade tänkt sälja allt jag har men tror jag låter bli eftersom man får så dåligt med pengar och igår så använde tjejen och hennes kompis min kamera och tyckte det var skoj så hon får väl behålla den och jag börjar samla på nytt.
<maxjezy> hon har fått tillbaka glöden med det nya objektivet
<maxjezy> det som stör mig mest med min kamera är buffern
<maxjezy> helt otroligt dålig buffer
<maxjezy> är säkert bättre om man fotar jpeg men det är inte så skoj ju
<Philip5> man kan inte begära så mycket av en instegskamera
<maxjezy> nej, man får endå mycket för pengarna men lite mer buffer hade varit skoj
<maxjezy> jag fotar ju mest springande barn och sånt
<maxjezy> men nu ska jag börja mer med landskapsfotografering
<maxjezy> när jag har en fin cykel att ta mig fram med
